# Sunny in Egypt ..please help



## nelraheb (May 22, 2006)

Hi every body I'm a newbei here and this is my first post 
Well I need your help. I want to buy a sunny 1600 (model 2006) in Egypt but every body relates it to the sentra, and the sentra now is getting a new shape for 2007 !! Does any body know for sure any news about what will happen to the sunny in Egypt.
Is it true in the first place that Sunny and Sentra are more or less the same ?
I tried e-mailing Nissan middle East but they don't answer back any useful links will be highly appreciated ..thank you all


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

nelraheb said:


> Hi every body I'm a newbei here and this is my first post
> Well I need your help. I want to buy a sunny 1600 (model 2006) in Egypt but every body relates it to the sentra, and the sentra now is getting a new shape for 2007 !! Does any body know for sure any news about what will happen to the sunny in Egypt.
> Is it true in the first place that Sunny and Sentra are more or less the same ?
> I tried e-mailing Nissan middle East but they don't answer back any useful links will be highly appreciated ..thank you all


I had a Sunny in Singapore and yes it is / was the same as the Almera in the Uk and the Sentra in the USA.
The biggest difference was the 1.6 engine when the USA has a 1.8 or 2.5 engine.


----------



## nelraheb (May 22, 2006)

So any comments about the car ???????


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

nelraheb said:


> So any comments about the car ???????


My 97 has been an excellent car. 
Other than maintainance total of one oil leak in 85,000 miles.
My Sunny had an Alternator replaced at 2 yrs old, only had it for 2 1/4 years approx.
re: the new 2007 Sentra. This is a joint design with Renault and I dont know much about the car.
I would say if you care most about reliability buy a 2006, if you want the new style buy the 2007 but expect some first model year issues.


----------



## nelraheb (May 22, 2006)

IanH said:


> My 97 has been an excellent car.
> Other than maintainance total of one oil leak in 85,000 miles.
> My Sunny had an Alternator replaced at 2 yrs old, only had it for 2 1/4 years approx.
> re: the new 2007 Sentra. This is a joint design with Renault and I dont know much about the car.
> I would say if you care most about reliability buy a 2006, if you want the new style buy the 2007 but expect some first model year issues.


Thank you for your reply so you think the car is reliable enough.
Some people mentioned things that got me worried
1- The automatic shift being not as smooth as other Japanese cars 
2- The pick of speed (acceleration) to be less than average 
3- Also that cornering tends to throw the back of the car a bit off specially at high speed. Any experiance with that


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

nelraheb said:


> Thank you for your reply so you think the car is reliable enough.
> Some people mentioned things that got me worried
> 1- The automatic shift being not as smooth as other Japanese cars
> 2- The pick of speed (acceleration) to be less than average
> 3- Also that cornering tends to throw the back of the car a bit off specially at high speed. Any experiance with that


1. My 1.6 L Sunny Auto was fine. 
2. Compared to what ? the Sentra is a larger heaver car than some compacts. please compare apples to apples. Yes a 1.6 L auto Sentra/Sunny is not a fast car. Its heaver than the previous B14 Sentra, with the same Hp whereas the USA model has a 1.8 L or 2.5 L
3. The car generally understeers so there is no issue with oversteer. I did not have a problem with either my 97 Sentra or 2001 Sunny


----------

